# BIOS/UEFI richtig einstellen



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich suche schon länger nach Threads, die erklären wie man BIOS und UEFI einstellt (bei allen Herstellern).
Also wie man die Lüfter reguliert, RAM-Latenzen, CPU-Takt usw.
Das volle Programm eben, wie gesagt kein How To *wie baut man einen PC zusammen* sondern wie stellt man alles richtig ein.
Denn zu Windows Partitionierung gibt es ja auch einen Thread.

Gibt es da schon Threads oder Artikel, wenn ja wäre ich euch sehr verbunden hier Links zu posten.

Sowas hier z.B., darauf stoße ich aber da sind weder Bilder noch sonst etwas und ich kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen ....

Kann man denn einfach einen PC zusammenbauen und Windows installieren und alles läuft? Welche Einstellungen hat man dann gegeben und ist das sinnvoll?

So viel erstmal, bin schon gespannt auf eure Antworten 

Gruß Gazelle



PS: Bitte keine Kommentare zur Anzahl meiner Threads ...ich bin wissbegierig


----------



## Kev95 (7. Oktober 2011)

Jedes moderne Board sollte eigentlich "Out of the box" funktionieren.
Daher muss man auch nichts einstellen.


----------



## Holytobi (7. Oktober 2011)

das problem ist das jeder hersteller ein etwas anderes bios/uefi hat und sogar die unterkategorie anders benennt oder allgemein die namesgebung seeehr unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## Kev95 (7. Oktober 2011)

Holytobi schrieb:


> das problem ist das jeder hersteller ein etwas anderes bios/uefi hat und sogar die unterkategorie anders benennt oder allgemein die namesgebung seeehr unterschiedlich ist.


 Wo ist da jetzt genau das Problem?
Wer Englisch kann sollte sich überall zurecht finden.

Wobei ASUS das schönste BIOS hat wie ich finde. 
Zu UEFIs kann ich nichts sagen, ich hatte noch keines.


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Mainboard Handbuch FTW


----------



## Holytobi (7. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Mainboard Handbuch FTW


jo das steht bei den meißten herstellern alles drin


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Und wie muss man dann alles einstellen, steht das auch da drin? Und wie man overclockt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Wobei ASUS das schönste BIOS hat wie ich finde.
> Zu UEFIs kann ich nichts sagen, ich hatte noch keines.


 
Das ist in UEFI Zeiten nicht anders, auch hier ist Asus die Nummer 1.
Aber Asrock ist dicht dabei, liegt halt daran, dass sie den gleichen Hersteller haben.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2011)

Von dem was ich  in der PCGH gesehen habe hat MSI das schlechteste.
Sah mir eher aus wie ein  Spiel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Jop, MSI ist sehr verspielt und bunt dabei, mal schauen, ob das bei AM3+ Brettern auch so ist.


----------



## Kev95 (7. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Und wie man overclockt?


 Das steht da zwar drinne, aber das, was da steht, darft du einfach mal ignorieren und dich dafür hier schlau machen.


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Nein Overclocking kommt für mich erstmal nicht in Frage, ich könnte zwar meinen E8500 OC aber was bringt mir das ohne Zockerei 
Ich hab auch viel zu viel Angst, dass er kaputt geht und außerdem habe ich gehört, dass man die Spannung immer weiter erhöhen muss da von Zeit zu Zeit dann die Leistung flöten geht zwecks Elektronenübertragung oder sowas Ähnlichem?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst Elektromigration.


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Genau das meinte ich.....quantenslipstream


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Elektromigration hast du immer, ist so einen Quantenphysik Sache.
Sie steigt aber überproportional an, je weiter du übertaktest und damit nimmt die Lebensdauer der CPU ab, bzw. die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, dass sie ausfällt.


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja das ist mir klar, ein PC wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter, nicht nur weil immer neue Spiele und Anwendungen herauskommen!


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Je kleiner die Strukturbreite / Fertigung, desto höher ist der Einfluss der Elektromigration. Aber OC in Maßen sollte die Lebensdauer nur geringfügig beeinflussen.


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Dh bei den neuen Prozessoren, Grafikkarten wirkt sich OC stärker auf die Lebensdauer aus, ein i5-2500K hat ja z.B. 32 nm und mein E8500 45nm? 
(Da fällt mir grad auf, ein E8500 kostet 200 € ??!?!?!)


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit Leckströme zu haben ist größer, je kleiner die Strukturen werden, du musst bedenken, dass ein Atom 0,1nm groß ist. Innerhalb der 0,1nm sind Elektronen zu finden, die eben keine feste Position haben, sondern nur eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Aufenthaltsort besitzen. Sie können also auch mal außerhalb des Atoms sein.
Denk an die Unschärferelation von Heisenberg.


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Die Unschärferelation halte ich für unscharf 
Ich muss zugeben ich hatte Physik-LK und habe dann wiederholt, ich mag das einfach nicht bzw. ich verstehe es leider nicht obwohl ich nicht dumm bin, vll. faul 
Die Aufenthaltswahrscheinlichkeiten in den einzelnen "Schalen" bzw. "Orbitale"...was da alles richtig ist bezweifel ich grundsätzlich, in Genf hat man Neutrinos mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit entdeckt!

Warum findet man eigentlich keine billigen Micro-ATX 775 er Boards mehr, z.B. das Rampage von ASUS, so hieß das glaub ich was sehr gut für OC ist...mein Gigabyte eignet sich zwar auch für OC aber ich will eigentlich schon lange einen kleineren Tower oder Cube, mich regt die 20 Tonnen Kiste unterm Schreibtisch, die mir Platz klaut einfach auf


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> in Genf hat man Neutrinos mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit entdeckt!


 
Das ist eine Fehlinformation, die gerne von der Presse hochgezogen wird.
Kein Neutrino ist schneller als Licht, geht nicht, weil Neutrinos eine Masse haben, wollten sie Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, müssten sie mehr Energie aufnehmen als es im Universum gibt (und das ist bekanntlich mehr als der LHC liefern kann).


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist eine Fehlinformation, die gerne von der Presse hochgezogen wird.
> Kein Neutrino ist schneller als Licht, geht nicht, weil Neutrinos eine Masse haben, wollten sie Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, müssten sie mehr Energie aufnehmen als es im Universum gibt.



Nur, wenn Einstein Recht hatte


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Nur, wenn Einstein Recht hatte


 
Keine Sorge, in der Beziehung war er sehr gut und die Formel E=mc² spiegelt das sehr gut wider.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2011)

Was wäre wenn es so wäre?
Dann wären doch alle Annahmen die davon ausgehen falsch.

Jedenfalls sollen diese Ergbnisse noch mal kontrolliert werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn es so wäre?



Öhm, dann wäre die Sonne erloschen und mit ihr alle anderen Sterne im Universum das Universum wäre ein kalter und toter Ort. 
Und das nur, weil ein Neutrino den Breiten markieren wollte.  



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls sollen diese Ergbnisse noch mal kontrolliert werden.



Jop, kontrolliert wird immer und bisher sind alle gescheitert, die den Leuten weis machen wollten, dass es etwas gibt, was schneller als das Licht ist.


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es Teilchen gibt, die schneller sind als Licht, dann haben sie keine Masse, sonst passiert das was quanten gesagt hat.
Was aber wenn schon die Grundvoraussetzung nicht richtig ist und es noch einen anderen Parameter gibt, der da mit reinspiel, z.B. das BIOS um das es hier geht


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Wenn es Teilchen gibt, die schneller sind als Licht, dann haben sie keine Masse, sonst passiert das was quanten gesagt hat.


 
Öhm... gebe es Teilchen, die schneller als das Licht sind, würde die Zeit rückwärts laufen. 
Da ich aber noch kein Whiskyfass gesehen habe, dass wieder voll wird, nachdem ich es ausgetrunken habe, glaube ich nicht daran, dass es schnellere Teilchen als Licht gibt.


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> z.B. das BIOS um das es hier geht



Jetzt ist quanti in seinem Element, das dauert noch ein paar Posts, bis er wieder runterkommt:


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm... gebe es Teilchen, die schneller als das Licht sind, würde die Zeit rückwärts laufen.
> Da ich aber noch kein Whiskyfass gesehen habe, dass wieder voll wird, nachdem ich es ausgetrunken habe, glaube ich nicht daran, dass es schnellere Teilchen als Licht gibt.


 
Also bevor du siehst, dass das Whiskeyfass (SO schreibt man das ) wieder voll wird ist aber schon wieder Zeit vergangen und du kannst dich nicht daran erinnern, weil du es nie gesehen hast, da das in der Vergangenheit geschehen ist, außer du existierst noch ein zweites, drittes,...., unendlichstes Mal und hast Kontakt zum Unendlichen Ich, kannst du vll wissen, dass das Whiskey Fass wieder voll ist, dann bist du aber schon wieder nüchtern und alles war fürn Arsch....
Nur weil man etwas nicht sieht heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es nicht existiert und weil wir etwas nicht messen können oder noch nicht die nötigen Mittel dazu haben es zu messen, bedeutet auch nicht, dass etwas nicht existiert, es existiert nur dann nicht wenn es nichtig ist oder nicht erdacht werden kann.
Alles erdenkliche existiert irgendwann, irgendwo zu irgendeiner Zeit an irgendeinem Ort oder Paralleluniversum, man hat nur noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden eine Brücke dazu herzustellen, geschweige denn in die Vergangenheit zu reisen, weil die Zukunft noch nicht weit genug vorangeschritten ist oder gar nicht existiert, hier sind wir auch schon wieder beim Paradoxon.
Ist die Zukunft nun existenziell oder nichtig, da wir zwar daran denken können, sie aber nicht gegenwärtig ist, die Vergangenheit war es jedoch sehr wohl....hat die Zukunft nun keine Zukunft oder ist die Zukunft nur etwas Erdachtes ohne jeden Sinn und ohne Auswirkung auf die Gegenwart. Warum hat dann die Vergangenheit Auswirkung auf die Zukunft...wenn die Zukunft doch nicht existiert, existiert auch keine Vergangenheit....also nur etwas erdenkenswertes kann erdacht existent werden, wenn die Voraussetzung dafür, dass das Erdachte nicht nichtig ist, gegeben ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Öhm.. erstens wird guter Whisky niemals mit "e" geschrieben, nur der billige Fusel aus Kentucky schreibt sich so. 

Und zweitens kannst du dich nur an die Vergangenheit erinnern und nicht an die Zukunft, weil die Zeit in eine Richtung fließt. Gäbe es etwas, das schneller ist, würde sie auch in die andere Richtung fließen. Aber bisher habe ich noch keinen kennen gelernt, der gesagt hat, dass er sich an etwas erinnert, was in der Zukunft passiert ist.


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Nein du hast mich falsch verstanden: Whis key to heaven 
ich sage Zeit fließt in keine Richtung, sondern dreht sich um die eigene Achse, macht einen Salto und landet in der Zunkunft....

Geil hab ich gerade gefunden: Time*[Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy], könnte dir gefallen 

Lisa Dyson, schwarze Löcher: http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/hep-th/pdf/0302/0302052v5.pdf


Aber können wir uns wieder dem BIOS widmen?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst in die Zukunft reisen, das ist laut Einstein ohne Probleme möglich. 
Da du aber eben nicht in die Vergangenheit reisen kannst, kommst du nie mehr zurück. 

Was willst du denn noch wissen? Wenns läuft, lass es so und gut.


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Wie kann ich das BIOS schrotten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das BIOS schrotten?


 
Spiel ein Bios Update rauf und ziehe dabei den Stromstecker raus.


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Nein das mein ich nicht, obwohl dann ist der PC im Arsch? Unreparierbar? 
Ich habe noch nie das BIOS geupt, geschweige denn sonstwas damit gemacht 

Kann ich auch durch verstellen im BIOS das System kaputt machen?


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Jup. Stell mal die RAM- oder CPU-Spannung auf 2 Volt und beobachte


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Nein, kannst du nicht, wenn du was so verstellt hast, dass der Rechner nicht mehr startet, kannst du einfach die Bios Default Daten laden und schon hast du wieder die Standardwerte drin.



Softy schrieb:


> Jup. Stell mal die RAM- oder CPU-Spannung auf 2 Volt und beobachte



Bringt nichts, weil der Rechner nicht mehr startet.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du zu viel Spannung auf die CPU gibts könnte sowas passieren.
Denke ich zumindest, ausptobiert habe ich sows nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wenn du zu viel Spannung auf die CPU gibts könnte sowas passieren.
> Denke ich zumindest, ausptobiert habe ich sows nicht.


 
Der Rechner startet nicht mehr, ich habs ausprobiert.


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Was sind BIOS Default Daten? CMOS Reset?



PS: Hören die Preise auch mal wieder auf zu steigen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Was sind BIOS Default Daten? CMOS Reset?


 
Ein Cmos Reset lädt die Bios Default Daten rein, das kannst du aber auch selbst machen, wenn du im Bios bist.
Das sind die Einstellungen, mit denen das Bios ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Kann man diese Default Daten löschen?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBBnk4DFfTA saugeil


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2011)

Warum steht dann hier das sie durch Spannung kaputt gehen? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/134997-sb-2500k-2600k-oc-thread.html

Nach Weihnachten dürften die Preise wieder sinken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Kann man diese Default Daten löschen?


 
Du kannst sie überschreiben aber nicht gezielt löschen.



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Warum steht dann hier das sie durch Spannung kaputt gehen? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/134997-sb-2500k-2600k-oc-thread.html



Weil hier die CPU übertaktet wurde, bei aktiviertem Turbo Modus.
Brauchst du für 4,5GHz 1,35 Volt und fährt dann der Turbo Modus hoch, kann es schon mal 1,5 Volt werden, was dann für die CPU zu viel ist und sie geht kaputt.
Deswegen sollte man den Turbo Modus abschalten, wenn übertaktet wird.
Stellst du aber gleich 1,5 Volt im Bios ein, startet der Rechner nicht mehr.


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

Und wenn ich sie überschreib mit irgendwelchem Mist dann gehts nicht mehr....


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du ein falsches BIOS flashst, kann das Board u.U. unbrauchbar werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Und wenn ich sie überschreib mit irgendwelchem Mist dann gehts nicht mehr....


 
Nur wenns beim Überschreiben zu Fehlern kommt, eben Stromausfall.



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein falsches BIOS flashst, kann das Board u.U. unbrauchbar werden.


 
Auch nicht mehr, das neue Bios wird erst getestet, ist es nicht kompatibel, kann der Update Vorgang nicht eingeleitet werden.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch nicht mehr, das neue Bios wird erst getestet, ist es nicht kompatibel, kann der Update Vorgang nicht eingeleitet werden.



Oh doch, den Fall hatten wir erst vor kurzem hier im Forum. Ist zum Glück nix passiert


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Oh doch, den Fall hatten wir erst vor kurzem hier im Forum. Ist zum Glück nix passiert


 
Dann war das entweder ein altes Brett oder es wurde per Software über Windows gemacht.
Machst du das im Bios selbst, kann das nicht passieren.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du mal sagen wo?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal sagen wo?


 
Im Bios, wo sonst. 
Oder was meinst du jetzt?
Im Bios gibts extra eine Funktion, mit der du das Bios flashen kannst, besser und sicherer geht es nicht.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal sagen wo?



Meinst Du mich? Keine Ahnung mehr ich spamme berate täglich in ~50 Threads.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich meinte damit Softy,
Und ich spamme ja auch, aber meistens in der Ruka.
So langsam verliere ich den Überblick,


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was Softy meint, wenn es da einen Bug gab, dann kann das nur unter Windows gewesen sein, weil die Abfrage hier fürn Arsch ist, zumindest bei Asrock.
Machst du das im Bios, gibts keine Probleme, ist heute auch echt einfach.


----------



## Gazelle (8. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Meinst Du mich? Keine Ahnung mehr ich spamme berate täglich in ~50 Threads.


 
Ja ich wunder mich schon wo deine täglichen 500 Comments herkommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

Von den Thais im Keller. 
Aber meine sind heißer.


----------



## Gazelle (8. Oktober 2011)

Diese unglaubliche Threadflut jeden Tag, aber bei mir beschweren Softy wenn ich dir zu mehr sozialen Status verhelfe, irgendwie leicht unlogisch


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was Softy meint, wenn es da einen Bug gab, dann kann das nur unter Windows gewesen sein, weil die Abfrage hier fürn Arsch ist, zumindest bei Asrock.
> Machst du das im Bios, gibts keine Probleme, ist heute auch echt einfach.



Wie genau geflasth wurde, weiß ich nicht mehr. Ich habe ein BIOS Update empfohlen, und statt des BIOS vom Extreme4 hat er das vom Extreme3 genommen. Danach ging logischerweise nichts mehr  Als er dann das richtige BIOS geflasht hat, ging wieder alles.


----------



## Gazelle (9. Oktober 2011)

Also kann man wenn man das Bios geschrottet hat es auch wieder in Ordnung bringen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wie genau geflasth wurde, weiß ich nicht mehr. Ich habe ein BIOS Update empfohlen, und statt des BIOS vom Extreme4 hat er das vom Extreme3 genommen. Danach ging logischerweise nichts mehr  Als er dann das richtige BIOS geflasht hat, ging wieder alles.



Öhm.. dann verwechselt du aber was.
Wenn er das falsche Bios hat, ist es klar, dass nichts geht, denn ein Update findet nicht statt, als er dann das richtige genommen hat, funktioniert das Update.
Hätte er das Bios mit dem flaschen Bios überschrieben, würde der Rechner nicht mehr starten und er könnte das korrekte Bios nicht mehr einsetzen, das Brett wäre im Eimer.



Gazelle schrieb:


> Also kann man wenn man das Bios geschrottet hat es auch wieder in Ordnung bringen?



Nein, wenn das Bios durch Fehler beschädigt wurde, ist es hin, dann kann man es nur noch austauschen, also Hardware mäßig. Man muss dann den Bios Chip austauschen, der ist bei einigen Boards gesockelt.


----------



## Gazelle (9. Oktober 2011)

Also praktisch ein Deppenschutz


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

Jop, ist einfach besser.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

Warum haben die MBs eigentlich kein BIOS Umschalter?
Wäre doch hilfreich wenn man das Update vermassselt.


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Cmos reset


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Warum haben die MBs eigentlich kein BIOS Umschalter?
> Wäre doch hilfreich wenn man das Update vermassselt.


 
Das geht nur, wenn man das Bios 2x drauf hat, Gigabyte hat so ein zweites Bios, das man dann laden kann, wenn das erste beschädigt wird, dazu muss man einen Pin am Brett umstecken oder so.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Also kann man wenn man das Bios geschrottet hat es auch wieder in Ordnung bringen?


Ja, indem man erst ein funktionsfähigen Chip einbaut und im Betrieb gegen den defekten wechselt und neu flasht (sofern das noch geht).

Edit: Das funktioniert auch in einem anderen Board, sofern das Bios vom gleichen Hersteller ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das geht nur, wenn man das Bios 2x  drauf hat, Gigabyte hat so ein zweites Bios, das man dann laden kann,  wenn das erste beschädigt wird, dazu muss man einen Pin am Brett  umstecken oder so.


Das passiert normalerweise automatisch bzw. kann im Bios-Flash-Tool umgeschaltet werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das passiert normalerweise automatisch bzw. kann im Bios-Flash-Tool umgeschaltet werden.


 
Öhm.. nö, ich hatte schon mal ein Gigabyte Brett mit Dual Bios und als das erste kaputt war, blieb der Schirm dunkel, da schaltete sich nichts automatisch um oder man konnte was auswählen, wie auch, wenn nicht mal der Monitor einschaltet.
Ein Pin aufm Brett umgesteckt und vom zweiten Bios wurde dann geladen, mit einem Handgriff im Bios konnte man das zweite Bios ins erste laden und dann lief es wieder wie gewohnt.


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ja total kompliziert alles ....ich steig wohl nie in die Details durch


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Nun ja, wenns geht, ist es OK, ich hab auch schon geschrottete Asus Bretter gesehen, weil beim Update der Stick den Kontakt am USB Port verloren hat, nur einen Milimoment, aber das reicht und das Update brach ab.
Als der Rechner dann neu gestartet wurde (anders gibt nichts mehr), blieb der Schirm dunkel und das Brett war hin.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. nö,


Doch! Jedenfalls ist es beim 965P-DS3P und beim K8NSXP-939 so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Doch! Jedenfalls ist es beim 965P-DS3P und beim K8NSXP-939 so.


 
Hast du das mal getestet und das Bios geschrottet?


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Oktober 2011)

So krass nicht, aber wenn ich Einstellungen gemacht habe, mit denen er nicht gestartet ist, dann hat er das Backup Bios geladen. Afaik hat das 965P auch keinen Jumper zur Auswahl des Bios.


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Also gibt es manchmal 2 BIOS?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> So krass nicht, aber wenn ich Einstellungen gemacht habe, mit denen er nicht gestartet ist, dann hat er das Backup Bios geladen. Afaik hat das 965P auch keinen Jumper zur Auswahl des Bios.


 
Kann das nicht sein, dass dann automatisch Bios Default Daten geladen werden?



Gazelle schrieb:


> Also gibt es manchmal 2 BIOS?


 
Wie gesagt, Gigabyte hat Dual Bios.


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Ach das ist bei meinem Board mit Dual Bios gemeint


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Ach das ist bei meinem Board mit Dual Bios gemeint


 
jop, du kannst es mal schrotten und dann gucken, wie du es wieder hinbekommst. 
Mit Video bitte.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2011)

Die anderen Boards können auch kein Dualbios haben, denn sie benutzen UEFI.
Da wäre also nur Dualuefi möglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Uefi ist ja onlinefähig, da kannst du dir dann lecker einen UEFI Virus einfangen.


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Was das ist onlinefähig? Inwiefern? was kann man da machen?

Bald haste deine ganzen Posts zusammen du alter Spamer, wie kann man an einem Nachmittag nur so viele Posts schreiben


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann das nicht sein, dass dann automatisch Bios Default Daten geladen werden?


Ja, auch. Da beide Bios aber unterschiedliche Versionen hatten, konnte ich immer sehen, wenn er mal das Backup Bios geladen hatte.


----------



## Gazelle (12. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja eigenartig, wo kann man das sehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Was das ist onlinefähig? Inwiefern? was kann man da machen?


 
Keine Ahnung, ich weiß nur, dass UEFI onlinefähig ist, du kannst das Bios übers Internet steuern, dafür brauchst du nur die passende Steuerung und das Bios muss so eingestellt sein, dass ein Onlinezugriff möglich ist.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ja, auch. Da beide Bios aber unterschiedliche Versionen hatten, konnte ich immer sehen, wenn er mal das Backup Bios geladen hatte.


 
die Erfahrung habe ich nicht gemacht, aber vielleicht ist das heute bei Gigabyte anders, keine Ahnung.
Schade finde ich halt, dass Gigabyte kein UEFI anbietet.


----------



## Gazelle (12. Oktober 2011)

Warum bietet GigaByte eigentlich kein UEFI??

Ist ja super PC an ins Bios im Internet, Virus, PC im Arsch


----------

